# Strombecker 1/32nd scale slot car track.



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi everyone. 

Recently, I purchaced a big box of 1966 Strombecker slot car track from one of my wholesalers. 

After cleaning it up and testing the electricity through the tracks, our 1/32nd scale slot car track is up and running at our store, Monster Hobbies. 

Please check out this video and tell me if it looks like fun! 






Enjoy!


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Good job cleaning the track!

Where is Monster Hobbies?

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi! We're located in High River, Alberta, Canada. http://www.monster-hobbies.com


----------

